# Advice on lighting fixture



## WarblyDoo (May 7, 2012)

Hello all

My lighting fixture is failing and it has come time to replace it. I'm looking for advice on a replacement. If you will bear with me I'll explain my current setup and hopefully you good folks will be able to suggest fixtures that will meet my requirements.

I have a 30 gallon freshwater planted tank which I was running a 36" Odyssea (I know terrible brand) fixture

http://www.amazon.com/Odyssea-Aquarium-Light-Fluorescent-Fixture/dp/B005VKZ27K

The thing I liked about this fixture is that it had separate plugs for the actinic lights and the white lights as well as the moon lights so with a good timer setup I could have a nice day night cycle. Also before you tell me that's too much light for my tank, I removed one of the actinics and replaced one of the whites with a softer pink bulb, so I was running 3 bulbs a nice full spectrum at 117 watts.

So given this I need a fixture which:
Has multi coloured bulbs
A timer to control day night cycles or several plugs that will work with my current timer.
Enough light for a 30 gallon planted tank.
Has moon lights.
It can be LED or HO t5.

Any suggestions would really be appreciated?
Thank you.


----------

